
Huawei files to trademark mobile OS around the world after U.S. ban - hu3
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-huawei-tech-peru/huawei-files-to-trademark-mobile-os-around-the-world-after-u-s-ban-idUSKCN1TD2HN
======
aneutron
I'm really excited about what Huawei will bring to the table, and what
assurances it will make in terms of privacy.

China doesn't have a spotless track record in the matter, but neither does the
US.

That's why I'm really excited to see where they will take this, the "more
privacy than Android"-way, or the "We'll collect just as much". Because I
think there's more to gain from going the former route.

~~~
richardwhiuk
I'd be very surprised if Huawei build a privacy focused OS.

~~~
bildung
Why? In contrast to Google they are not in the advertising business.

~~~
nacs
They are however headquartered in China which has much more privacy-intrusive
policies/demands.

------
fasthandle
Hongmeng?

'Hong' as in 'red'

and

'Meng' as in 'dream'

?

That's quite a name!

~~~
carlmr
I thought the same (would be perfect match actually), but it's 鸿蒙
(hong2meng2).

鸿 hong2 can mean wild goose or writing/correspondence

蒙 meng2/meng1 can mean a few things, to cover (2), to fool (1), stupid (2).

So maybe to cover all aspects of correspondence? I'm not sure if this sense of
cover applies here though. That would at least make some sense. To fool would
be wrong according to the indicated pinyin tones on the wikipedia page.

~~~
xfs
Its meaning is surprisingly well documented:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hong_Meng](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hong_Meng).

Huawei has filed plenty of other trademarks using names from ancient Chinese
texts.

~~~
hnnmzh
The wikipedia page is really bad. Just forget about it.

> "Ah," said Big Concealment, "you are too far gone! Up, up, stir yourself and
> be off!" Alok Ranjan was also involved as prime lead.

Where is this Alok Ranjan coming from??!!

Anyway, I don't know why Huawei used this name but I guess it refers to the
beginning of the world from a primordial form, which an OS kind of is. Or
maybe it refers to Daoist/Zhuangzi literatures on how the world should be
governed, which also relates to an OS.

~~~
yorwba
Alok Ranjan appears to be spam:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Hong_Meng&diff=89...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Hong_Meng&diff=898735330&oldid=898057627)

~~~
hjk05
So someone ser up scripts to post CV sounding tidbits completely random wiki
pages in an effort to do some jobhunting SEO? That’s hilarious! Also Rok Aljan
Was involved as prime lead.

------
dmortin
Imagine having to support iOS, Android and Hongmeng.

~~~
carlmr
Is that much worse than supporting Mac OS, Linux and Windows on the desktop?

~~~
dmortin
Cross platform SDKs are more mature on the desktop than on mobile, so doing
the same on the desktop should be easier.

~~~
carlmr
The more mobile OSs we get the more likely we will develop better cross
platform support.

Which is also good to break the iOS/Android duopoly.

~~~
simongr3dal
Microsoft already tried to do that with their Windows Phone operating systems,
and they weren't particularly successful even with some pretty big efforts on
their part.

They went as far as making it possible to run android binaries on Windows
Phone (Project Astoria). They also made Visual Studio able to compile
Objective-C code so it could make iOS codebases into apps for Windows Phone
(Windows Bridge for iOS)

------
hu3
I wonder if this is being done just to gain leverage in negotiations with
Google and U.S.

~~~
chvid
It is a massive project that has been years in the making.

~~~
petre
Good luck to them. Microsoft, Samsung, Blackberry tried it and failed.
Blackberry even had their own OS before Android took over.

~~~
carlmr
Blackberry was quite successful with their own OS for a long time. It's mostly
because people picked bigger screens over the full QWERTY keyboard (which I
still kind of miss) of Blackberry.

